# Skinning a squirrel for newbes.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

http://photos.imageevent.com/brobert/ho ... QUACKS.wmv

 Al


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Will have to give it a try...looks pretty slick.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PnR_Productions (Feb 15, 2010)

Thats how i do it for the most part works great on young ones or freshly killed ones. Only thing i do different is where he pulls the skin off i leave it on over the head and the feet, i then pull the back part off to the point where it's still over the feet while having someone hold the front half. I then cut the feet and the head off and leave them still attached with the skin.


----------

